
Driving BB-8 with Brainwaves - Dim25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f8hCrl9VYI
======
Dim25
Tried today, this device works great with pain, audio and taste stimulus.

Paper behind this:
[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-319-40548-3_3...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-319-40548-3_34)

